# my girlfriend



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

look at her


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yowza!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You're a lucky guy. bastard.


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Not bad Jack....off


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

worth a squirt


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol yeh shes great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

blurry pic


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah its all blurry...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice...here's me and my girl at this years date party.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

and at the year before's date party, and yes i am wearing the same sweater and kahkis :nod:







i don't buy dress clothes.

Joe


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol way to get a hand full


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

heres a pic of me and my girl last year at the prom.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice girls!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

Here's mine :sad:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

f*cking hell thats scary


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this first picture is blurry.....Genin I bet you show her some cool ninja tactics!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> this first picture is blurry.....Genin I bet you show her some cool ninja tactics!


 yes its kinda blurry.

Genin, did you showed her fast you climbed up walls with spikes on your palm?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> this first picture is blurry.....Genin I bet you show her some cool ninja tactics!


 of course i do. especially my rope tricks on how to tie and pin someone down









camotekid,
those damn shuko (hand claws) are really hard to get to function correctly for climbing, but they are really good for combat.

Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

here is my girl...I am MIA..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> here is my girl...I am MIA..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > here is my girl...I am MIA..


 Thanks ..wanna see a funny one...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...

















shake dat ass


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

That's a BIG ass ................................

..........tank !!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lol...






























Nice one...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nice ones!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my girlfriend got hit by a reindeer









o wait a second, that makes me single


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

accr said:


> That's a BIG ass ................................
> 
> ..........tank !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

lol MR Harley She looks like a lot of fun to be around......lol lets her old man take suggestic pics of her and post them on the net...dosn't she know there are sickos out there.....not that, er...I'm...ah...one of themm.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

accr said:


> That's a BIG ass ................................
> 
> ..........tank !!!
> 
> ...

















good one


----------

